# "Black Widow": Scarlett Johansson verweigert außergerichtliche Einigung mit Disney



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Black Widow": Scarlett Johansson verweigert außergerichtliche Einigung mit Disney*

					Nachdem Disney im Streit mit Scarlett Johansson um die Einnahmebeteiligung von Black Widow zuletzt eine außergerichtliche Einigung angestrebt hatte, lehnt die Schauspielerin diesen Vorstoß nun ab.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Black Widow": Scarlett Johansson verweigert außergerichtliche Einigung mit Disney*


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Die ist aber ganz schön am querulieren.


----------



## chill_eule (24. August 2021)

Oh die arme Frau...

_#FeedtheWidow_

Die muss ja mal ordentliches zu Essen bekommen, so abgemagert wie sie ist.

Böses Disney!


----------



## Julian K (24. August 2021)

Wenn es so im Vertrag steht, dann hat sie alles Recht dazu.

Würde ich ebenso machen.


----------



## AllusioN (24. August 2021)

Ist die Chill-Eule ein bissl misogyn? Recht ist Recht und wenn es im Vertrag steht, muss es eingehalten werden. Welche Stellung sie dabei hat oder wie viel sie verdient, ist völlig irrelevant.


----------



## chill_eule (24. August 2021)

Wie kommst du da drauf?
Okay, ich hätte natürlich schreiben sollen: "Der arme *Mensch*", richtig? 

Schade, dass die US-Amerikaner das Wort "Verhältnissmäßigkeit" nicht kennen.
Die nächsten Millionen US-Dollar, stehen dem Menschen mit Namen "Scarlett Johannson", natürlich vertragsgemäß zu, keine Frage.
Von 20 Millionen kann man (Frau?!) ja nicht leben.


----------



## AllusioN (24. August 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie kommst du da drauf?
> Okay, ich hätte natürlich schreiben sollen: "Der arme *Mensch*", richtig?
> 
> Schade, dass die US-Amerikaner das Wort "Verhältnissmäßigkeit" nicht kennen.
> ...



Die Intonation (wobei das beim Geschriebenen immer schwierig ist) und der Inhalt deines Beitrages.

Die Kritik zwecks Verhälntismäßigkeit (da ist sie auf dieser elendig langen und ungerechten Liste ein Staubkorn in der Wüste) hättest du beim Vertragsabschluss bringen können, aber nicht beim Einfordern Ihres Rechts. Und wir reden hier von Disney als Gegenspieler, die mit Milliarden operieren - kein Grund für Mitleid oder falsche Parteiergreifung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. August 2021)

tja nun - vertrag ist halt vertrag - ist doch ganz einfach.
derartiges vorgehen wenn man seine felle wegschwimmen sieht ist denk ich aber usus - nicht nur in der filmbranche - haben sowas hier in unserer firma auch gerade. insofern eher gut, wenn da mal wer auf den sack kloppt und nicht zulässt, dass sowas untern tisch gekehrt wird. sollten viel mehr leute machen - dann müssten firmen, die in irgend einer art und weise dreck am stecken haben sich hintenraus nämlich auch nen ganzen zacken mehr gedanken über ihre außenwirkung machen. ^^


----------



## chill_eule (24. August 2021)

Sie ist nunmal eine Frau, oder nicht?

Also schreibe ich das auch so in meinem _überspitzten_ Kommentar.

Mein Mitleid hält sich da aber halt in Grenzen, wenn Jemand, der Millionen Dollar mit einem einzigen Film verdient, auf sein Recht pocht, noch die mutmaßlich letzten zustehenden Millionen einzuklagen, sorry


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. August 2021)

... keine ahnung wie es da rechtlich genau aussieht - aber wenn ich nen vergleich ablehne, stehe ich am ende eventuell auch mit nüscht da. und das eventuell auch eine Frau Johansson ein recht auf einhaltung der mit ihr getroffenen vereinbarungen hat stellst Du doch ganz bestimmt nicht in frage!? den rest kannste im grunde stecken lassen, da sind wir  uns eh' einig.


----------



## DrNGoc (24. August 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ... keine ahnung wie es da rechtlich genau aussieht - aber wenn ich nen vergleich ablehne, stehe ich am ende eventuell auch mit nüscht da. und das eventuell auch eine Frau Johansson ein recht auf einhaltung der mit ihr getroffenen vereinbarungen hat stellst Du doch ganz bestimmt nicht in frage!? den rest kannste im grunde stecken lassen, da sind wir  uns eh' einig.


Ich bin auch kein Jurist. Wenn ich allerdings zweifellos im Recht bin, würde ich auch jeden Vergleich ablehnen. Denn dann weiß die Gegenseite das genauso und versucht somit das Thema schnell vom Tisch zu bekommen. Funktioniert i.d.R. am besten, wenn der andere nur einen vielleicht bedingt kurzen Atem hat, bspw. weil dieser sich keinen langen Prozess leisten kann, oder man sich nicht sicher sein kann, auch tatsächlich zu gewinnen. Deshalb geht man dann den Kompromiss „Vergleich“ ein. Man bekommt dann zwar nicht wirklich Recht, weil man die Sache ja einvernehmlich beilegt, aber die Sache geht dafür schneller oder man bekommt zumindest sicher etwas.


----------



## fipS09 (24. August 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Schade, dass die US-Amerikaner das Wort "Verhältnissmäßigkeit" nicht kennen.
> Die nächsten Millionen US-Dollar, stehen dem Menschen mit Namen "Scarlett Johannson", natürlich vertragsgemäß zu, keine Frage.
> Von 20 Millionen kann man (Frau?!) ja nicht leben.



Was hat das mit Verhältnismäßigkeit zutun? Ich würde auch über die Runden kommen wenn mein Arbeitgeber mir einfach 10% weniger bezahlt, aber warum sollte ich das akzeptieren? 
Wer einen Vertrag abschließt hat den halt auch einzuhalten. 

Die Frau hat sich doch nichts zu schulden kommen lassen, als ob ihr das hinnehmen würdet wenn ihr über den Tisch gezogen werdet.


----------



## blink86 (24. August 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mein Mitleid hält sich da aber halt in Grenzen, wenn Jemand, der Millionen Dollar mit einem einzigen Film verdient, auf sein Recht pocht, noch die mutmaßlich letzten zustehenden Millionen einzuklagen, sorry



Mein Mitleid mit Disney als Multimilliarden-Dollar-Konzern hält sich auch in absoluten Grenzen.

Sei doch froh, dass hier mal ein Reicher versucht einem anderen Reichen was wegzunehmen. Normalerweise trifft sowas doch meistens die Leute, die nicht so gut betucht sind.


----------



## TomatenKenny (24. August 2021)

Ich hoffe Sie gewinnt.. wer weiß wie oft das disney schon abgezogen hat.


----------



## antigavur (24. August 2021)

man legt sich nicht mit der schwarzen witwe an.


----------



## theeagle61 (25. August 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Oh die arme Frau...
> 
> _#FeedtheWidow_
> 
> ...


Wenn der Vertrag so aussieht wie Scarlett sagt also erst exklusiv Kino, dann ist Sie völlig im Recht und Ihre vorgehensweise absolut korrekt. Vertrag ist Vertrag, hier ist weder Sie noch Disney böse, Disney hat einfach mist gebaut falls Ihr wirklich Exklusiv Kino zugesagt wurde. Anstatt darauf einzugehen ob Sie mit dem Vertrag recht hat, ziehst du Sie runter. Abgemagert oder nicht, die würde dich nicht mal mit dem Hintern anschauen, da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## Gast1664917803 (25. August 2021)

Hätte hätte Fahrradkette.
Hier wird dauernd schwadroniert, daß die Madame im Recht wäre - weil ihr Anwalt das so rausposaunt.
Nette PR, aber mehr auch nicht - der Rest wird vor einem ordentlichen Gericht geklärt und nur dann werden alle wissen, ob sie "Recht" hat oder auch nicht.
Nur weil Disney sich außergerichtlich einigen wollte, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß Disney im Unrecht wäre bzw. - wie behauptet - schon weiß, das sie verlieren werden.
Ihr Anwalt wird ihr natürlich, das so in etwa vermittelt haben - man schlachtet nicht vorzeitig die goldene Gans, einnahme-, öffentlichkeits- und werbetechnisch für die eigene Kanzlei.
Für Disney steht nämlich viel mehr auf dem Spiel bei einem langen gerichtlichen Schlagabtausch.
Als großer pöser Megakonzern, können sie in der öffentlichen Meinung nur verlieren, weil sie die arme gequälte und unterdrückte Madame ja total diskriminieren, ja frauenfeindlich wären (was für ein Treppenwitz in Hinsicht auf die letzten Jahre).
Verlieren sie, sind sie die Bösen, gewinnen sie, sind sie es aber auch - dann wird der Mythos vom gekauften Richter/Prozess, Goliathin gegen Davidin bemüht, der große pöse Megakonzern hat die kleine Schauspielerin mit seinem Geld, seinem Einfluß und seiner Anwaltsarmee fertig gemacht und vorher im Vertrag betrogen.
Scarlett Johansson bzw. ihr Anwalt drücken auch jeden dieser Knöpfe äußerst fleißig , um die öffentliche Meinung entsprechend zu lenken.
Hier hat ja auch gleich wieder jemand was von "misogyn" angefangen zu brabbeln.
In der Hinsicht wäre es nicht verwunderlich gewesen, hätte Disney ihrer Forderung außergerichtlich hinter verschlossenen Toren zugestimmt.
Hinter verschlossenen Türen - damit ein paar andere Schauspieler die auf dem absteigenden Ast oder vor Beendigung ihrer Filmprojekte bei Disney nicht wissen, ob und wieviel sie rausschlagen können, wenn sie einfach nur die selbe Schiene fahren.
Alles natürlich Vermutungen...genauso wie eure.


----------



## Cobar (25. August 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Sie ist nunmal eine Frau, oder nicht?
> 
> Also schreibe ich das auch so in meinem _überspitzten_ Kommentar.
> 
> Mein Mitleid hält sich da aber halt in Grenzen, wenn Jemand, der Millionen Dollar mit einem einzigen Film verdient, auf sein Recht pocht, noch die mutmaßlich letzten zustehenden Millionen einzuklagen, sorry


Hat das irgendeinen tieferen Sinn, dass du dich hier so darauf einschießt, dass sie eine Frau ist oder ist das nur begleitendes Geschwafel dabei, dass es dich stört, dass sie eben auch so schon genug Geld hat ohne die Millionen, die ihr Disney gerade nicht geben will?

Drei Kommentare und drei mal schreibst du so, dass du explizit auf ihr Geschlecht zu sprechen kommst und das sogar ins Lächerliche ziehen willst.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Okay, ich hätte natürlich schreiben sollen: "Der arme *Mensch*", richtig?
> 
> Schade, dass die US-Amerikaner das Wort "Verhältnissmäßigkeit" nicht kennen.
> Die nächsten Millionen US-Dollar, stehen dem Menschen mit Namen "Scarlett Johannson", natürlich vertragsgemäß zu, keine Frage.
> Von 20 Millionen kann man (Frau?!) ja nicht leben.



Finde ich vollkommen irrelevant in Bezug darauf, warum sie hier Disney verklagt.


----------



## Andrej (25. August 2021)

Also ich gönnen es ihr und hoffe sie wird Erfolg mit ihrer Klage haben! Sie ist die einzige von den Marvel Heldinnen die nicht abgehoben ist, nach ihrem Erfolg und sie hat sich nicht an dem ganzen feministischen Scheiß beteiligt, wie die anderen, die über die männlich Fans gezogen sind.
Leider kam ihr Solofilm nicht zur richtigen Zeit heraus, als Marvel im Aufschwung war, wegen den Idioten, die geglaubt haben, dass eine weibliche Superheldin niemansen interessiwren wird!


----------



## cloudhunter (25. August 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> und sie hat sich nicht an dem ganzen feministischen Scheiß beteiligt,


na da haste wohl ihr letztes Interview vor dem Filmrelease nicht mitbekommen. Da hat sie schön drüber hergezogen das Black Widow ja sexistisch dargestellt wurde ala Male Gaze und so. Sorry nachdem man Millionen damit verdient hat sich jetzt drüber aufregen, das nenn ich Heuchelei aller erster Güte.

Trotzdem wär ich auf ihrer Seite wenns gegen den Maus Konzern geht, aber ich hab mich mal n bisschen mit dem Thema näher beschäftigt.

Es liegt nahe das das nicht gegen den Konzern geht. Die ganze Aktion ist von ihrem Agenten gesteuert und dient so wie es ausschaut dazu Bob Chapek zu beschädigen. Warum? Ganz einfach, der ist n Pfennigfuchser dem politische Ideologien am Arsch vorbeigehen und hat vor die Macht im Konzern von den Studioheads in Richtung der Merchandiseabteilung und Distribution zu verschieben und das paßt dem Hollywood Elitenclub nicht. Solche Geschichten (nötige Änderungen in Verträgen) werden sonst nämlich einfach nachverhandelt und das haben sie diesmal nicht gemacht sondern sind sofort vor Gericht gezogen was absolut unüblich ist.
Gibt da einige Leute die sonst absolut gegen Disney sind und wenn die sich auf die Seite des Konzerns stellen sagt das schon einiges für mich aus (Mitglieder der sog Fandom Menace Gruppe wie Midnight´s Edge z.b.)


----------



## MADman_One (25. August 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> aber wenn ich nen vergleich ablehne, stehe ich am ende eventuell auch mit nüscht da.


Ganz genau und deswegen ziehen Konzerne gerne den "kleinen Bürger" in Vergleichen über den Tisch. Frau Johannson kann es sich dagegen leisten das durchzuziehen und das finde ich super. Ich möchte, daß ein Richter sich den Vertrag anschaut und entscheidet wer hier genau Mist gebaut hat.
Denn wenn ein Konzern eine außergerichtliche EInigung anstrebt, dann hat das so gut wie nie was damit zu tun Anwaltskosten zu sparen oder die armen Gerichte zu entlasten, spondern die Schaffung eines langfristig deutlich teuren Präzendenzfall zu vermeiden. Da geht man auch gerne mal über das Geforderte hinaus, damit dem Vergleich auch zugestimnmt wird, weil das immer noch billiger ist als langfristig Ärger zu haben wegen den eigenen  Mauscheleien.

Wenn es nach mir ginge, dann wären Rechtstreitigkeiten die juristische Personen (Unternehmen) involvieren automatisch eine Sache der Gerichte, wenn viel Geld im Spiel ist dann hat mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Gesellschaft auch ein Interesse an der Klärung. 

Ich hoffe der Fall geht wirklich vor Gericht und wir alle erfahren, was jetzt wirklich in dem Vertrag steht.


----------



## Lexx (25. August 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Okay, ich hätte natürlich schreiben sollen: "Der arme *Mensch*", richtig?


Dann wärst/bist du Misantrop.

Misogyn ist die weibliche Form (Eselsbrücke: Gynäkologe, Frauenarzt).
Misandrie die männliche.

Gern geschehen.


----------

